# My whip



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Cant see shit dog


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wow, those red X's are hot


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)




----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wickedsr20 said:


>


thats has to be some of the funniest things i have ever seen...


----------



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> thats has to be some of the funniest things i have ever seen...


----------



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)




----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Dacypher2003 said:


>





Dacypher2003 said:


>





Dacypher2003 said:


>





Dacypher2003 said:


>


i think it might be time to get another place to post pics or just link us.. cuz you got owned..


----------



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)

http://community.webshots.com/user/dacypher2003


----------



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

could use work just like every car


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

better get Maaco


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

not tryin to be rude or anything but are those speakers really there or did u photoshop them in? maby its my pc but they just dont look right


----------



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> not tryin to be rude or anything but are those speakers really there or did u photoshop them in? maby its my pc but they just dont look right


they are really there


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i stand corrected :cheers:


----------



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)

is there anything wrong with them being there :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

no not at all its just for some reason the lightingjust looked off or something lol no worrys


----------

